# Ti tritium locator bead by TranquillityBase



## jch79 (Aug 21, 2010)

What's a flashlight with its accessories? :nana:

Just got this, and what else can I say but :twothumbs :rock: !! Scott really hit the ball out of the park with this - the machining and finish are typical TB quality - mind-boggling perfection. :shakehead And the friction fit is perfect with two strands of paracord.

I felt really bad defiling one of the lanyards from GreenLED, but figured Migs would be alright widdit, considering the bling factor. :devil: Though, I really want to learn to tie my own lanyard knots (Stormdrane's blog is the place to be for that!).







And what fun is it unless it's on a TB light?  (BB, and matching orange trits, obviously)






Thanks Scott - here's a little  for you to make more of these! 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## ninemm (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh man. That is sweet looking! Love the whole package. Scott should definitely make more of these. :devil:


----------



## jch79 (Aug 22, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Scott should definitely make more of these. :devil:



Agreed! 

Nowadays, I have so many flashlights, that I get really excited about a sweet functional accessory like this. :twothumbs


----------



## RIDE (Aug 22, 2010)

That is VERY cool!!!!

RIDE


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2010)

Very, *VERY* nice setup!



Karl


----------



## Light11 (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet set up!:twothumbs
Is there 2 trits or 1?


----------



## jch79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Light11 said:


> sweet set up!:twothumbs
> Is there 2 trits or 1?



Just one trit... though a double-sided locator bead would be the good stuff! oo:  :wave:


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 23, 2010)

Definetly Cool!

Mac


----------



## greenLED (Aug 23, 2010)

jch79 said:


> I felt really bad defiling one of the lanyards from GreenLED, but figured Migs would be alright widdit, considering the bling factor.



Absolutely, my friend!

Too cool!


----------

